# Back From Puerto Rico!!!



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

What's happening guys??? I've been missing from the broad for a while. Just got back from Puerto Rico a few days ago. We were celebrating my wife's 30th birthday. It was also meant to serve as a long overdue vacation for both of us. My two year old daugther stayed with my in-laws (which is always a vacation for her:redface. 
Puerto Rico was awesome ... it was our second time there. Our first time was in San Juan and this time was in El Fajardo at the El Conquistador (a massive beach front resort). It made me want to move back to the Bahamas. We were only there for four days, but it felt like a week ... Time just goes by so much slower on an island. I am sorry to report that within the last year or so the smoking bans have taking whole in Puerto Rico as well. My wife was looking through the hotel information and notice that they had a place named "Drake's Cigar Bar" (my eyes lit up). Only to find out that Drake's is now a martini bar because of the laws against smoking indoors.
I'm glad to report that they still have plenty of rum though. Which is all I drank besides water and coffee :biggrin:. The weather was perfect all day every day. Despite the laws I still enjoyed a cigar each day (a Perdomo Habano Corojo, Padron 3000, Tatuaje White Label and Camacho Havana) on the balcony. I could not find a job out there in four days especially since I don't speak Spanish, so I'm back in Georgia. If you guys ever get a chance to check out the "El Conquistador" please do so. You won't be disappointed ... just carry a lot of money it's an expensive place to hang out, but worth it.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time, _ hope you enjoyed it!!!_


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

That looks amazing. Glad you had fun man!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like you had fun.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Welcome back. That really stinks when you go to a place hoping to smoke cigars in restaurants and just generally walking around...but then you can't. It happened to me in Bangkok a few weeks ago. What a pain. It looks like you still had a great time and got to smoke on your beautiful balcony. Nice. What a view!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very beautiful pics, did you eat anything interesting? and I know you had to have smuggled a few bottles back!!..


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow what a nice vacation, and a good way to celebrate your wife turning 30!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes looks like a great time! Do they have any B&Ms there?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Wish they still grew puerto rican tobacco


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow looks great


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

What a beautiful place, glad you enjoyed yourself, and HB to the wife.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice views! Thanks for sharing! Glad you and the wife had a great time.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like you had fun! I wish I could go somewhere like that!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Yes looks like a great time! Do they have any B&Ms there?


 :I am sorry to report that within the last year or so the smoking bans have taking whole in Puerto Rico as well. My wife was looking through the hotel information and notice that they had a place named "Drake's Cigar Bar" (my eyes lit up). Only to find out that Drake's is now a martini bar because of the laws against smoking indoors.:

*learn to read please!*

respectfully submitted


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> very beautiful pics, did you eat anything interesting? and I know you had to have smuggled a few bottles back!!..


You know what outside of local spots ... the hotel tries too hard to cater to what the tourist are used to. So the hotel had Japanese, Italian, Chinese, everything ... but you had to really search out the Puerto Rican foods. The plantain is always extremely good.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Yes looks like a great time! Do they have any B&Ms there?


They had at least two in San Juan that I saw on the internet, but that was about an hour away from where I was staying. I'm am sure there are other stores though. They just probably don't let you smoke inside, just make purchases..


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

SVB said:


> Wish they still grew puerto rican tobacco


According to these guys they do :lol: (see link below)

www.don-collins.com


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like a great place to vacation!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks great!!! thx for the pics.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I miss Puerto Rico  Honestly the government there is way more corrupt than it should be but the beauty of the island overpowers that. That sux that they are being strict with the indoor smoking. At least you still had ur balcony to smoke on. Nice pics too.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome views from the hotel.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that looks like you had a blast ....


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> that looks like you had a blast ....


Yes we did ... can't wait to go back.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a great time


----------

